# Keweenaw Advice



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm making my annual UP trip next weekend, this time heading for the Keweenaw. I think I have some good ideas as to where to try for trout, (but any suggestions are appreciated). I was more wondering if anyone has suggestions for any other must see/must do things up that way. Wondering about ghost towns, rock hunting, good places to see Lady Slippers,and good places to eat/drink or whatever.
Thanks in advance,
D


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

There are alot of old towns called locations up in that area. A good drive to take is the scenic route starts around the town gay and is very scenic. I heard the gay bar no lie thats its name is a good place to stop into just never did sounded to fishy. Lol


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

You can tour old mines. Several around, One is just north of Hancock.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Well the Gay Bar is named after the townsite it is in, which is Gay, Michigan. It isnt a hang out for gay people.
There is the Delaware Mine tour out near Copper Harbor, The historic Fort Wilkins and Lighthouse at Copper Harbor. They are doing archeology excavations at the Cliff Mine site near Mohawk and offer tours. Lots of beaches to hunt agates and other semiprecious stones.
A must stop is the Jam Pot at Great Sand Bay where Monks make and sell preserves and wonderful baked goods.( try the Lemon cake and the dried fruit cake). One great place to eat is Fitzgeralds Resturant on the shore in Eagle Harbor. Also the Harbor Haus in Copper Harbor. 
All the streams in the Keweenaw are brook trout streams and several trout lakes are listed in the fishing guide.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

If you are going to look at water falls, Do not miss Montreal falls, It is east of lac-la- belle. There is a parking spot near Smith Fisheries and a couple mile hike along Lk. Superior.....But is the closest thing to natural you will find. Be sure to hike upsteam to the upper falls also. 

Bring your fishing pole, There is a deep hole where it falls into the lake and brookies upstream.

Seriously not many people ever see it..... It is THE breathtaking stretch of brookie streams. I have also found copper there.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I realize that it is not a gay bar but a bar named after the town just a joke im not that much of a troll i grew up in that area.


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice, The Montreal hike sounds like a great day trip, I was considering going, but wasn't sure about the hike. Is the trail plainly marked? And I am definitely going to the Gay Bar. Is the food any good there? I had not heard of the Jam Pot, it is now on my list. Too many stops, not enough time!
D


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Montreal falls.......I havnt been out there in several years. I heard the state put in a little parking area. The trail was always decent, easy walk......Great place for a little pop up tent for the night.


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

Dora the Explorer said:


> Thank you all for the advice, The Montreal hike sounds like a great day trip, I was considering going, but wasn't sure about the hike. Is the trail plainly marked? And I am definitely going to the Gay Bar. Is the food any good there? I had not heard of the Jam Pot, it is now on my list. Too many stops, not enough time!
> D


The trail is very easy to follow. The road going is hard to find. Its marked private but there is a nature conservancy hiking trail on the way in so if you find that you know you are on the right road. It is 1.1 mile as the crow flies or 1.4 miles by trail from the parking area to the falls. Water flow is down this time of year but still a worthwhile day trip. Take a snack. When you come out go into Lac La Belle and go to the Bear Belly Bar for dinner and a cold one. There is a very nice sandy beach that is wonderful swimming this time of year at Bete Gris which is right out there as well.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

A correction on my resturant reccomendation. Fitzgeralds is in Eagle River not Eagle Harbor! The Jam Pot is several miles east of Eagle River, just as you come to Great Sand Bay.


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks to all for the advice, I didn't catch any fish, but thoroughly enjoyed the scenery. 
D


----------

